# France Holidays



## adalineross (Jul 21, 2012)

France is a beautiful country in Europe and famous for boating holidays in all over the world. There are many cities in France which are located on the bank or rivers and canals. Tourists can enjoy various other activities such as cycling, indoor games, shopping other than boating. For more info; Barge Cruises in France, French Barge Cruises, France Canal Cruises, River Cruises, Barge Trips


----------



## Eric Oz (Sep 11, 2012)

Come and visit France, and not only Paris. You will see how different and friendly are people in our small country.


----------



## WilRaynor (Apr 19, 2013)

If you want it, work for it. 110 days is plenty if you push hard and eat right you'll get the results you desire.

You can find a whole bunch of guides here. Non of them will be easy, theres no magic pill, but hopefully they're straight forward and guide you through the process.


----------



## copperpot (Aug 27, 2013)

hi! as someone commented before, try to visit nice places in France, apart from Paris: Carcassone, Bourdeaux, Montpellier, Nize...


----------



## TairyoGuangzhou (Oct 27, 2013)

Welcome to France!!!


----------



## llobregt (May 3, 2014)

France is amazing for holidays, but as others already say, visit other places than the bigger and well-known cities! Paris is completely different to the country side. Just sit back, enjoy & experience!


----------

